
Aluminum tube turns iPhone into a 3D scanner - ck2
http://www.cultofmac.com/393118/aluminum-tube-turns-iphone-into-a-3d-scanner/
======
lawlessone
Cool, a bit more than a tube there though.

~~~
gus_massa
This is the original title, but it's a misleading/wrong.

The HN guidelines prefer the original title, or the first sentence. I can't
find a good alternative, but I propose to cut the title to "Turn iPhone into a
3D scanner" or with more creativity "Eora 3D: turn iPhone into a 3D scanner"

